# Which T5 Fixture would you choose?



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

I am going to start up a 10gallon tank soon. I will be using ADA ferts and pressurized CO2. I will be keeping HC, rotunda, and blyxa for the most part. I can't seem to find a cheap good fixture that is 20" so I am thinking of going with either of these 24" T5 set ups. Which one do you feel is better? Is it a big deal that the light will be 4" longer than the tank?

Here's the ones I am looking at:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+16770&pcatid=16770

http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=131
This one is less wattage and I will need to get a 6500K bulb instead of the actinic.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Tek fixtures with Geismann Midday bulbs.
Reef Geeks sells both.

Don't use actinic on a planted tank. They for marine setups.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A 24" long bulb over a 20" long tank will spend about 1/6th of the light illuminating the floor. If that isn't a problem, I don't see that there is a problem.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

Newt,
thanks for the suggestion. I believe for what I intend on keeping, I could probably get away with a less expensive option. Do you think the Nova Extreme is a decent fixture?

hoppy,
thanks for the reply.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Light spilling over = very annoying.

Long light fixture for a short tank = ugly.

I put a 24" over a 20" tank too, so that's why I say this. It's not to discourage you, but think about it before you blow the money for a light.


----------



## TortoiseBoy (Dec 30, 2004)

Another option to look at might be the compact fluorescent kits from AHSupply (http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm). Not sure if this is what you are looking for, but a 36 watt kits is only about 18" long and the 55 watt kit is about 22" long (both of these numbers would be over-estimating the length of the lit portion of the bulb). They would also allow you to choose between 3.6 and 5.5 watts per gallon (assuming 10 gallons of water in a "10 gallon" tank - most are closer to 8, IIRC). You would need to make your own hood for them and wire them yourself, but it is very easy to do both with the instructions included in the kit.

Anyway, it isn't t5 lighting, but I have been very impressed with the reflectors from AHSupply and I think they are a great bargain. Just thought I would suggest another possible way to go.

TB


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I actually got the 24" Nova Extreme fixture. I am not too worried about light spillage but now you have me concerned that it will look ugly, lol. I'll let you know what I think when I get the light.


----------

